# MySQL: maximale Datensätze



## deepgreen (9. Januar 2003)

wieviele tabellen und vorallem wieviele Datensätze verkraftet eine tabelle.

hängt sowas mit dem rechner zusammen oder gibt es eine obergrenzne bei sowas?


----------



## melmager (9. Januar 2003)

1.1.8 How Big Can MySQL Tables Be?

MySQL Version 3.22 has a 4G limit on table size. With the new MyISAM in MySQL Version 3.23 the maximum table size is pushed up to 8 million terabytes (2 ^ 63 bytes). 

Note, however, that operating systems have their own file size limits. Here are some examples: 

Operating System 
File Size Limit 

Linux-Intel 32 bit 
2G, 4G or more, depends on Linux version 

Linux-Alpha 
8T (?) 

Solaris 2.5.1 
2G (possible 4G with patch) 

Solaris 2.6 
4G 

Solaris 2.7 Intel 
4G 

Solaris 2.7 ULTRA-SPARC 
8T (?) 

On Linux 2.2 you can get bigger tables than 2G by using the LFS patch for the ext2 file system. On Linux 2.4 there exists also patches for ReiserFS to get support for big files. 

This means that the table size for MySQL is normally limited by the operating system. 


-------

snipp aus mysql reference


----------

